# His first slingshot and my little daughter (The more young)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Quetal resorteros!

El 16 de Agosto cumplió su primer añito mi hija menor, y no podía discriminar, sí ya su hermana tiene varias resorteras a ella no la podía hacer menos. jejeje!

Les mentiría sí les digo que está feliz por ella, pero la verdad es que la sacude un rato y luego la manda al carajo jajajaja!

Aquí les dejo las foticas a ver que les parece.

On August 16th, completed its first birthday my youngest daughter, and could not discriminate, it already has several slingshots her sister she could not do less. jejeje!

I would be lying if I say you are happy for her, but the truth is that the shakes for a while and then sent to **** lol!

Here is the photic to see what you think.










































 
Chepo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Very cute!


Swift and fast as usual at this time Dan, thank you very much!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As always a great slingshot, and you have a lovely family,jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Great slingshot as usual, and you have a beautiful daughter.
Martin


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is so cool. The way you finish the wood is unique and a great look. Very cute kid, what is she eating?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Heartwarming and nice work too!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Both are beautiful ! You must be a happy man !


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Chepo... la resortera, como siempre.. sublime....
Las fotos... exquisitas.... excelente composición... transmiten un no se qué, que me hacen sonreir de solo verlas.

Preciosa tu nena.. felicidades mi hermano.

Chepo, that slingshot is, as always.. precious..
The pictures.... wow... I really love the composition... they have a "don't know what" that make me smile by just watching them.
Beautiful child... congrats bro.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Your oak cattys are the best. Y tu niña esta muy linda!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice catty nice kid.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

¡Muy bonita..tù resortera y tù hija!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> nice catty nice kid.


Thanks NoSugarRob, Thanks for looking and roll lol!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Chepo, I have in the past told you your resorteras were the best ever. After this submission I am convinced you are one of the greats. I'll be nominating this one for Slingshot of the Month when it comes around.

Or, in my absolutely horrid Spanglish: Hola Chepo. En atras, yo hablo los resorteras estas muy bien!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow.. nice work... that one came out great.. i really like it...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> wow.. nice work... that one came out great.. i really like it...


Thanks Mike, for looking and commenting.

Chepo


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Chepo:
How you call this one?? The burned one or mild done?? Either way it's fantanstic. I did not know you had another daugther, but hey they are both beautiful. Saludotes

Orale chepo, como llamas a esta?? La Carboncita o la tatemada?? Como se llame esta bien chida. No sabia que tenias otra hija, pero en fin las dos son muy bonitas, de plano se han de parecer a su mama. Saludotes.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I love that wood, Chepo. If I can manage to save up some dinero one of these days (too many hobbies







) I'd like to see about getting ahold of some.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> *Chepo dijo*: Muchas gracias Dayhiker, eres a todo dar canijo, a ver que tal el español coloquial eh!


Bien, Chepo, mi español coloquial no es bueno, porque no entendí bien la frase: "eres a todo dar canijo."









(I think you said: "Do your best, bad guy, let's see how is your colloquial spanish."


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awwww!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Awwww!


jeje! Ese lo alcanzo a entender un poco más mejor jeje!

lol! that I fail to understand a little better lol! thanks Sam


----------



## NickOhMan (Sep 11, 2010)

?Question? Did you fire harden the tips? or is that just for decoration? I won't even attempt to write that in Spanish, I only speak English and bad English...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

NickOhMan said:


> ?Question? Did you fire harden the tips? or is that just for decoration? I won't even attempt to write that in Spanish, I only speak English and bad English...


Mmmmmmh!

The charred wood hardens it even leads to her being brittle, but I do for it, is an ancient method for drying the fork and set the form, ensuring the least number of cracks. and preferably applies when the fork is cut green.

I hope I have cleared your doubt NickOnMan, thanks for looking


----------

